
Lecture notes on Computational Geometry - DanielRibeiro
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mechanical-engineering/2-158j-computational-geometry-spring-2003/lecture-notes/
======
gaurav_v
Some notes on discrete differential geometry:

<http://ddg.cs.columbia.edu/>

